# CHMOD access denied



## endri (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi all,

I have a problem,

I can not Chmod any file on my server. I receive the error 550 access denied. I would like to setup a toplist but if I don't chmod some files and folders can not install it.

Just for info; I'm not running on free server,

Any help will be appreciated a lot


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'll ask the obvious question first... is this a Windows server? If so, the CHMOD command doesn't work.


----------



## endri (Oct 8, 2004)

No, it is a unix server:

This is a tiny log from SmartFTP

215 UNIX Type: L8
Detected Server Type: UNIX

I'm not expert in servers and this way I don't know but I suppose that this server supports everything. Is any alternative way to chmod?


----------



## kushaaal (Oct 5, 2006)

some server donot allw 777, so you must try 755


----------



## cpscdave (Feb 25, 2004)

you also need to be logged in either as root or whoever owns the files to be able to change thier flags.


----------



## endri (Oct 8, 2004)

kushaaal said:


> some server donot allw 777, so you must try 755


LOL 

I don't want to chmod for fun. 755 does not enable the needed attributes. However it did not work too!


----------



## endri (Oct 8, 2004)

cpscdave said:


> you also need to be logged in either as root or whoever owns the files to be able to change thier flags.


I suppose I am logged like you say. How to change the flags, so I can try if I am able?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

The only thing that I can think too is that your account does not have the proper permissions, as mentioned.


----------



## kushaaal (Oct 5, 2006)

In these cases I would have contacted my host.


----------



## cpscdave (Feb 25, 2004)

your best bet is to change the ownership of the files to what the server runs as and then chmod them to 744 It'll allow everyone to read the files but only the server to execute/write them. 

Otherwise like was said previously run:

chmod 755 files 
eg if you wanted to allow access to bob.php run
chmod 755 bob.php

*edit* yes like was siad previously if its not letting you do this you'll need to contact your webhoster


----------



## endri (Oct 8, 2004)

Actually it does not allow me to do this. I'll contact my hoster. Thanks


----------

